# Chops' aquanano 60



## Chops (9 Jul 2014)

So i decided its time to make my journal,partly for others to see and help out with but also for myself to see how my tank is maturing.

After keeping marine reef tanks for 10 years i decided to pack those in due to the increasing cost and decided on a nice planted tank.

I bought the aquanano 60 tank (100 litres) last week 1/7/14 and set about scaping it. After several failed attempts i decided on this





The central mound is black colombo flora base for the planted dwarf hair grass (Eleocharis parvula) and the redwood root  (tree) will be covered with java moss.
The surrounding substrate is unipac medium grain mauri sand.
The rocks are from a local river but have nice angles and features.
The rocks were pressure washed,scrubbed and baked in the oven for an hour to hopefully kill any nasties.

I was lucky enough to find 2 pots of dwarf hair grass in my local dobbies in the bargain section at a great price of only 99p per pot. Result!!





I have split 1 pot up into 20 individual strands and planted it into the soil. Ill do the other pot tomorrow night (footy is on now. Lol. )
So this is how it now looks..





I was also donated 10 small cherry shrimp but can only find 2! 
Fish stock will be 15 cardinal tetras and 2 german blue rams. 

I plan on using easy-life easycarbo as the carbon source and adding profito as the fert. 

Hopefully things will run smoothly but if not i know ive got plenty of helper on here. 

Thanks for looking and i look forward to hearing your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Alan Fluxion (10 Jul 2014)

Chops said:


> I was lucky enough to find 2 pots of dwarf hair grass in my local dobbies in the bargain section at a great price of only 99p per pot. Result!!
> 
> I have split 1 pot up into 20 individual strands and planted it into the soil. Ill do the other pot tomorrow night (footy is on now. Lol. )
> So this is how it now looks..
> ...


----------



## James D (10 Jul 2014)

Looking good so far!

I thought that Eleocharis Parvula quite tall though?


----------



## EnderUK (10 Jul 2014)

Chops said:


> cherry shrimp.... and 2 german blue rams.


 
You're going to need a lot of plant cover for those shrimp or those rams are going to get very fat.


----------



## Chops (10 Jul 2014)

Ill probs leave the rams out then. Lol.


----------



## Chops (10 Jul 2014)

My java moss arrived today so ive attached it to the bogwood using cotton thread.


----------



## Chops (2 Aug 2014)

Java moss is growing really well but the dhg doesnt seem to be doing anything other than surviving,no growth!!
Any ideas??
Tank is now almost 4 weeks old. 
Im currently dosing 3ml easycarbo everyday.


----------



## Scuba Dave (3 Dec 2014)

The aquarium looks really nice. I have an aqua nano 40 that is doing very well. I'm thinking of getting the 60 also. How is the filter/lighting on it?


----------

